# Safety switches won't work on my 216



## bullrun (Jun 21, 2013)

Just bought a used 216-80's era Kohler powered Tractor. Runs great-Cuts Great. I realized when I got it home that neither the seat switch or neutral /gear shift lever switch operate as intended as on my other JD 200 series tractor. Tractor WILL start in gear and keep moving with blades turning when you are off the seat. Not cool for Wife and Kids. There is a purple wire circuit still running to the terminals on the neutral switch under the fender deck and also to the seat switch. Does this purple wire circuit interrupt the starter/starter switch circuit or ground out the ignition? I can't figure out how it operates. Don't have a wiring diagram. The tractor will NOT start when you flip up the electric PTO switch. Any suggestions or trouble shooting advice appreciated. Also-can anybody reccomend a good sources for repair manuals in either paper or CD form?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bullrun, you can try and pick up a manual at a place like this for instance

http://www.deeretractors.net/store/...n-and-garden-tractor-service-manual-download/ 

I didn't have a look so I'm not sure what it is.

Maybe one of these diagrams will help. The 216 was part of the 200 series that was made from 1975 until 1987, I believe, with the 216, the 16 horse power, coming on line in 1979.

















Good luck, and get those switches fixed before someone gets hurt!
Cheers


----------



## bullrun (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for diagram-I found the wiring harness cut and bypassed under the fender deck by previous owner. Hooked everything back up and I'm back in business.


----------

